# Billing equipment



## Cigar65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I was wanting to get a feel of the industry, I've been on the new construction side the last year and a half. I've seen the invoices and heard discussion from our counter people with customers about charging for every tool used, ie, snake, camera, etc. when cleaning and repairing a plumbing problem. Is it customary to bill out for the use of each piece of equipment? I don't charge for threading gas line on new construction but we charge for the threader when in repair. Just need some input. Thanks.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Make an introduction thread in that forum. We will be happy to discuss anything with you after you do that.
Thanks.


----------



## Cigar65 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Introduction*

I have been in the construction arena for over 27 years, mainly drywall and painting. Sales has been my focus the last 15 years. I have been estimating and selling for a plbg, htg, and elec contractor the last 2 years. Always looking to learn more.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you a licensed plumber?


----------



## Cigar65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I am not.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Cigar65 said:


> I am not.


Then please do not post to this site, this site is for plumbers only.

Thanks


----------

